# those whose companions' dewclaws are intact: what do I need to know?



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

One of the litters I'll be looking won't have dewclaws removed. That sort of makes me nervous because I've heard stories. I know dewclaw injuries very rare, but it's the everday trivial ways it can happen that freaks me out.

This is what the breeder told me: She used to remove them as a matter of course. Then she imported a European with dewclaws, and that dog did everything other poodles did with no problems and used the dewclaws in many ways. And that changed her attitude on this. She's perfectly sympathetic to those who do remove them.

Anyone have a decent sense of what the actual level of risk is? What sort of precautions should I take with a std with dewclaws? I'll be checking them constantly and keeping them well groomed obviously, but what else? I've heard some people mention that they tape them up in certain scenarios to prevent injuries, for example. I tend to be a paranoid personality so I'm wondering things like whether I should ditch any shaggy area rugs or blankets that catch nails.

I'm not committed yet, I can avoid this issue entirely by choosing from a litter with dewclaws removed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are they front and/or rear? Sophy has front dewclaws - she is not a spoo, of course, but hers are much closer to the ground. She runs, plays, digs, jumps - and we have not, so far, had any problems - she did once get one caught in her ear fringes, but that could have happened with any claw, and certainly wasn't traumatic. She is a bit difficult about letting me keep them trimmed as short as I would like, but a few good treats usually does the trick. I have had dogs pull, crack and break toe nails, but not a dew claw, although it is fair to say that most have had them removed.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

fjm said:


> she did once get one caught in her ear fringes


You're not lessening my anxieties lol, now I'm wondering if I should keep his/her ears shaved.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Just keep them trimmed short. I trim Vinnie's every time I groom him (about every two weeks). I grind his nails every four days or so, but can't do the dewclaws with the dremel because of the long hair.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It was a few seconds only - she got it caught, gave a yelp, and I disentangled it! She gets far more worried about people treading on her tail plume, which does tend to happen when she is asleep by my feet and I get out of my chair! I have learned to hover my foot half an inch off the ground to give her time to move her tail out of the way - otherwise I get a very reproachful glare.

I really would not worry about it. There is evidence out there that dogs need their dew claws, and that they help them to balance, especially when running. If you removed every part of the dog that might get damaged in the course of a long life, there would be precious little left!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy has his dews, and we left them on our last litter of PWDS as well (front only, any back were removed). So far so good with Darcy, we've never had a single dew issue and most of the time I forget about them. He's 1 year old now. The only difference I really found was when he was little and would jump up at me, the dew would sometimes scratch me.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

All of my dogs have them and I have never had a problem.
I really see no need to remove them.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok so all that does make me feel better. Sucks that you can't use a dremmel though. Lol at this rate I should just crate myself.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I have 4 Standards with dew claws and have never had an issue. The ones that I see being the most problem is the rear ones. ( I seem them often on bichons or mixes)
I have a friend who has conformation labs and her breeder is no longer removing them anymore either.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

onlypoodles4me said:


> I have 4 Standards with dew claws and have never had an issue.


That's fantastic to hear!

But how do you handle 4 stds? Jesus! I've babysat stds. Those b*stards don't get tired, ever. And the grooming! That's your whole week right there.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

taem said:


> That's fantastic to hear!
> 
> But how do you handle 4 stds? Jesus! I've babysat stds. Those b*stards don't get tired, ever. And the grooming! That's your whole week right there.


I have 4 at home too 

I feel the standards are easier then one toy


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

When I worked on the vet clinic it seemed to depend on the dew claw, some were larger and looser and had more risk of getting caught on things. If it bothers you a option is to have them removed when you spay or neuter. Lola only has her fronts and I just remember to keep them trimmed. One trick if you want to dremel is to put a nylon over the dogs paw and poke the claw through that you want to trim, it will hold the hair back out of the way.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

If I had the choice, I wouldn't. I know some dogs have problems with them, but I think the vast majority carry their dew claws around their whole lives with no issues.

My dad used to have Beaucerons; the breed standard requires double dews: http://www.beauceron.si/en/uploads/images/ME%C5%A0ANO/sledniki.JPG. I never saw even these cause a problem.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's that Beauceron:









OH MY GOD. Why are they so huge?



Winnow said:


> I have 4 at home too
> 
> I feel the standards are easier then one toy


Oh man did our toys demand to be brushed constantly. That was just about their favorite thing in the world, most of them. If a std needed to be brushed as much well that would be a problem. We were like a sweatshop sometimes the whole family heads bent over brushing toys all night long.



star said:


> One trick if you want to dremel is to put a nylon over the dogs paw and poke the claw through that you want to trim, it will hold the hair back out of the way.


Nice! Will have to try that. That's not even in the Kalstone book I don't think. Although I guess it wouldn't be.


----------

